# Dirt-Action zwischen HL und SE



## SPEE (18. September 2008)

Fette Dirt-Action auf dem Lande zwischen Lübeck und Bad Segeberg...,

wir sind zur zeit zu sechst und nur gut die hälfte fährt zur zeit aktiv,um dies zu ändern dacht ich mir, ist die nummer mit dem Forum gar nicht so schlecht.

vor gut einem jahr haben wir uns in ländlicher gegend ein schönes stück land gepachtet und angefangen mit schwerem Gerät fette sprünge zu bauen,dann kam noch ne nette startrampe und los gings...

kurz gesagt suchen wir noch aktive fahrer die sich uns anschließen wollen zum dirten,schaufeln,rasen mähen,erde kaufen,bier trinken,grillen usw......

melden.....  ..   .

Startrampe




Streckenübersicht




Rampensprung




ein paar bilder im vorraus..., es sind noch viele schöne sachen geplahnt...


MFG


----------



## SPEE (22. September 2008)

Was ist los mit euch...,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordish (30. September 2008)

moin,
wollte jetzt mit dem dirten anfangen und das hört sich nicht schlecht an. Wo genau liegt denn der spot? Sind da auch ein paar nette Sprünge zum anfangen? Seid ihr vll. auch mal in Malente am Dieksee? Da fahre ich öfter mal.
gruß


----------



## SPEE (4. Oktober 2008)

Der Spot liegt an der B203 in höhe Strukdorf..., wenn Du Intresse hast schreib mir bitte mal eine Pn mit Deiner Nummer, dann meld ich mich bei Dir.

MFG  Benny


----------



## hubtauber (17. Oktober 2008)

wäre auch gerne dabei.wie viele table´s sind da?


----------



## SPEE (17. Oktober 2008)

klar..., meld dich einfach mal per pn bei mir.

momentan haben wir dort 3 immer größer werdende table`s
ne fette steilkurve und nen großen rampensprung mit großer landung.

es sind noch viele kleine sachen geplant,wie z.b. nen pumptrack,
aber auch noch ne kleine double line und ne große dirt line mit rampen als absprung....

 und wie immer viele hände...>>> schnelles ende.

ride on


----------



## Jesus125 (8. September 2010)

Moin,

sieht ja mittlerweile ganz amtlich aus, was ihr da zusammen gezimmert habt. Ich war die Tage mal mit meinem Bruder da und hab es mir angeguckt, eigentlich wollte ich mich auch mal mit Benni treffen, aber der ist ja jetzt leider im Urlaub.

Meine Frage an euch: Wann seit ihr immer da? Kann man sich mal an der Strecke treffen?

LG Johannes


----------



## DanielLovesDirt (6. Dezember 2010)

wo liegt der trail genau ?


----------

